
Ask HN: Anyone tried Holocracy in their organization? - earlybike
I would like to get some real-world experiences around Holocracy. Do you like it, or not, what are the reasons and what is your role in that organisation?
======
seanhunter
I'm assuming you mean Hol _a_ cracy (eg
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holacracy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holacracy))?
Not trying to be pedantic, just making sure.

